# New Battery Design Recharges in 72 Seconds



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

It is in its early stages of development but so far the results are encouraging. I think it is more useful for cars and commuter bikes and mt bikes because there are no charging stations on mt bike trails.

Fast Charging Batteries


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

There is often a trade-off with rapid recharging and usable service life.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> There is often a trade-off with rapid recharging and usable service life.


According to the article, "Morand says it has tested its eTechnology prototype over more than 50,000 cycles and claims the technology shows potential for retaining power over far more charge/discharge cycles than a traditional lithium-ion battery."


----------



## AKkronos (3 mo ago)

You would need wires that are a foot thick to recharge a car battery in 72 seconds. That’s a crap ton of amps. Lol


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I did read it and I would like to see those points come to fruition. I also understand that lab conditions and what eventually finds funding to meet real world conditions are sometimes not as anticipated.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

AKkronos said:


> You would need wires that are a foot thick to recharge a car battery in 72 seconds. That’s a crap ton of amps. Lol


Nah, just do wireless. Might have some emf issues and be able to cook a chicken at the same time, but why worry.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I like my chicken well cooked.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

AKkronos said:


> You would need wires that are a foot thick to recharge a car battery in 72 seconds. That’s a crap ton of amps. Lol


Nah just high voltage. Not this 120/240 junk.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Nearly weekly we hear about new battery tech, yet those that know say that no giant leaps are coming anytime soon. 

No doubt batteries will become more power dense and faster charging in time. The problem is that the timeline for these technolical advances reaching actual production items in your hands is 8+ years.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

900 amps / 360 kw. Imagine if everyone installed one of those chargers, in power grids that are already browning out.

I'm not down on new battery tech--I think it's great. But a 95 kwh battery needs 95 kwh of charge, and if you try to do it in 72 seconds, I think you're going to need lead underwear.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

DennisT said:


> But a 95 kwh battery needs 95 kwh of charge, and if you try to do it in 72 seconds, I think you're going to need lead underwear.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The hybrid ultra-capacitor energy storage system has a lower density (77 Wh/kg) than LFP (~170 Wh/kg). LFP is the safer Li-Ion chemistry, not prone to the same thermal runaway & short-circuit issues that the cobalt-containing chemistries and other high power chemistries are notorious for.

Seems like a fair trade-off, considering there's less need for a bigger tank when it can be filled back up so fast, on top of all the extra charge cycles.

Searched 400V 90 amp circuitry and got shown pics of welding units, but then realized it was 900 amps. I was imagining thick bus bars...


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

Varaxis said:


> Searched 400V 90 amp circuitry and got shown pics of welding units, but then realized it was 900 amps. I was imagining thick bus bars...


I did some event work years ago using a 400A gen-set. 5 x 1” diameter cables from the generator to the first distribution box. They required quite a bit of muscle to move individually so I’d hate to think what a 900A ‘charging cable’ would be like. Also incredibly dangerous because the conductors are so large you can literally stick your finger in them.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Vaporware. Don't get your hopes up. Even current chargers could go up to 20 amps and charge in an hour


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Discounting this technology because of the inability to take advantage of its ability to recharge a car in 72 seconds is narrow. Cars could be charged a lot slower but still charge faster than current eCar batteries. Also, getting enough charge in ten minutes to make it home would be fine for most people. Being able to go from empty to fully charged at home in an hour or two would usually be fast enough too. The 72 second recharge rate would probably be achievable for small batteries like those used in tools, hobby size drones, and bikes. The increase in charge cycles and in safety are excellent benefits too. This technology might not be available for years or maybe never but it is an interesting possibility. Early Li ion cells only last about two years but they last a lot longer now. Progress happens. 

This reminds me of the 1989 announcement of two professors in Utah that claimed they achieved cold fusion. It was a big and highly publicized mistake but it is still being researched and progress has been made.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I see the tech being appealing to commercial transportation, rather than commuting. Commuters leave their car sitting idle for over 90% of the vehicles life, where they can afford to slow charge.

Machines in commercial organizations are seen as money makers, as long as they're kept running productively.

Considering that the EPA effectively killed diesel trucks, with replacement diesels needing sensors, urea additive, and other emissions-related updates that made them far less reliable and economical, the freight truck industry is really raring for a real replacement. There's some shady stuff going on with old diesels illegally going around with body kits that make them appear modern.


----------

